# Large Cookies:Recipe needed



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

I am now baking cookies weekly for fundraising efforts. We have a K-8 school, and each year the 8th graders go to Wash.D.C. for a week. 

My cookies are selling well and I am getting to the point that bulk recipes are needed. I have a 5 qt Kitchenaid.

I have taken three types and they all sell, even if I bring triple the amount. Some of the parents buy them for home. I have offered the recipes to all but they don't seem to have time to bake.

My chewey molasses cokies are a hit and sell well--this is a good looking cookie. I need more cookies that are cheap to produce. The kids just really like a big cookie. I can double the cost for a more expensive cookie, too. My snickerdoodle did not work in large size, so I am looking for one that does.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I feel for you, working out of a tiny kitchen Aid. Maybe one day you can buy a larger mixer. Some ideas for cookies:
Giant linzer tarts
Black and Whites
Peanut butter
Oatmeal Raisin
Reverse chocolate chip
Almond horns (more for adults)

The list can go on and on, but I think you're looking for something simple, right?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sugar cookies.... I used to make timplates using styrafom meat trays to form seasonal cookies so the kids at school could each decorate a 5" cookie. Pumpkins, Easter Eggs, Christmas Trees, Circles, (Nina pinta nd Santa Maria just kidding)Combine with a bag of mixed candies and a small amount of icing sell as a combo for mucho $
Anyway fairly cheap....I use butter but a batch makes alot.
Think Bar cookies they are fast easy and pretty ok to store.

How about gingerbread house kits? Maybe too much involved for the return.

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited October 08, 2000).]


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Yes, something simple and pretty low cost. I am going to try black and white's though. No fondant for me, though.

I don't know if there is a particular formula or type of cookie that works out good in large size. The snickerdoodle recipe I had did not work, but I have seen them sold in big cookies.

[This message has been edited by nutcakes (edited October 07, 2000).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Peanutbutter cookies, always a hit
Oatmeal chocolate chip,
coconut wafer cookies. 

I work with a twenty quart mixer so I can do bulk with ease. A 5 quart will do 2X a regular recipe book recipe well but not more than that.

There is a fun book called "What's Cooking at Moody's Diner" they have large recipes for plain home cooking and cookies!


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks for the cookie ideas. I guess I am still looking for recipes that work well in the large size, I have made a couple batches that didn't and that's a waste of time. I don't mind the mixer capacity so much as only being able to do two pans at a time in the oven...THAT takes up time, which is one reason I am doing large only. 

I am selling these through to May. I like the kit idea for selling around the holiday, or the holiday fair. More work though I guess I can up the price. Mostly I am trying to sell a low price cookie.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Nutcakes,

I hope you find my information useful. They are large cookies, and you can make as much as will fit in your mixer. They are fantastic.

GIANT CHOCOLATE-TOFFEE COOKIES

1/2 cup all purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 pound bittersweet (not unsweetened) or semisweet chocolate, chopped 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter
1 3/4 cups (packed) brown sugar 
4 large eggs 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
5 1.4-ounce chocolate-covered English toffee bars (such as Heath), coarsely chopped 
1 cup walnuts, toasted, chopped

Combine flour, baking powder and salt in small bowl; whisk to blend. Stir chocolate and butter in top of double boiler set over simmering water until melted and smooth. Remove from over water. Cool mixture to lukewarm.

Using electric mixer, beat sugar and eggs in bowl until thick, about 5 minutes. Beat in chocolate mixture and vanilla. Stir in flour mixture, then toffee and nuts. Chill batter until firm, about 45 minutes.

Preheat oven to 350°F. Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment paper. Drop batter by 1/4 cupfuls onto sheets, spacing 2 1/2 inches apart. Bake just until tops are dry and cracked but cookies are still soft to touch, about 15 minutes. Cool on sheets. (Can be made 2 days ahead. Store airtight at room temperature.)

Makes about 18.
Terrific with cappuccino or ice-cold milk.

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited October 10, 2000).]


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Nutcakes

Are you still looking for specific recipes for large cookies? I have a recipe that kids love -- oatmeal/peanutbutter/chocolate chip -- and a oatmeal raisin -- that you just use a 1/4 c. to scoop the dough and you get the perfect size "jumbo" cookie. These are just basic recipes. Anyways, let me know and I'll post them if you are still on the recipe hunt.

bakerbebe


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cheap cookies
you could probably get $3.50 to $5.00 for a big Christmas tree cookie or I took orders one year and made gingerbread (hard as rocks)ornaments with the kids name piped on with royal icing...small holly at the top 
small hole and a red ribbon to hang it on the tree.....round ornament....HUGE return.
Everyone wants stocking stuff with their kids name on it or stuff for the kids to do over the holidays....Consider selling sugar cookie dough, icing and cheapo cutters maybe some candies too....as a package....have taste so they know the quality and sell the fool out of it.....take orders Moms want to make the homemade stuff but don't have the time. So If you sell dough or cookies to decorate....throw in tips or ziploc freezer bags for piping....up the cost ($15-20 not out of line....if you have an assembly and if you found cheap decorative candies this could bring in the $ quickly)
Boy I havn't thought of this stuff in years.
tooo many to remember..... Julia Child's gingerbread cookie is the recipe I used and love.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cookenboy is that simmilar to a Hob Nob?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've made this recipe for Anzac cookies from Nancy Silverton, and it's a very rustic dome-shaped cookie.
http://www.starchefs.com/NSilverton_anzac.html


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi all, the Anzac cookie sounds good, I think I'd like these. Got to get some coconut, though next time I'm at the Indian market. She get the best recipes from her staff. I've made a great sopa albondigas that they use as a staff meal. 

Toffee sounds yum too, but I don't want the expense of buying candy bars, will file that for home use. 

I have big bags of choc chips and M&M's and I made monster cookies with oatmeal and PB I hated but the kids loved it. (Is that your recipe bakerbebe?) They really like some chocolate brown sugar cookies with M&M's pressed in the top.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Nutcakes

That PB, m&m, oatmeal recipe you said the kids loved is probably similar to the one I have. It is overly-sweet with too much "stuff" in it -- but kids seem to love it. Kids don't seem to have descriminating taste -- so my theory is save the good quality desserts for the adults!


----------

